# Which Line for Ultralight Outfit?



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

The tasline is good, Go with that.

I'd start with braid first before using fluoro straight through


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

Power pro or platyapus platinum braid. Power pro's made by shimano so it will go better with your reel.


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

I 've got platypus braid on my sedona, have had on there for a while and it hasn't let me down yet. I've got 10lb and I've caught 6kg salmon on it.


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

Joel said:


> RekFix said:
> 
> 
> > The tasline is good, Go with that.
> ...


It comes down to what you're using for.. short answer no.

Just whack on a light leader if that's what you're after. You can always up it. Say if you're around a few snags you're not going to be running 4lb leader for to long.
I'd go with the 6lb sas and 6lb fluoro leader to start with and see how you like it.. Good luck


----------



## hijacker (Oct 26, 2013)

I use 2lb crystal fireline,have for years...no problems n cheap...


----------



## Manny82 (Sep 24, 2013)

hijacker said:


> I use 2lb crystal fireline,have for years...no problems n cheap...


Used fireline since I started fishing with braid. Switched to fireline exceed now, bit thinner I think and cast quite far with light lures.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

When you're going light( as in 4lb or less) for the first time for the love of god don't buy top shelf braid. If you put something like 4lb sensor on it you'll get 1000 wind knots in 10 minutes and ruin 80 bucks of line.

Go fireline or power pro for a few months until you've sorted your casting out.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

ajbigfish said:


> Power pro or platyapus platinum braid. Power pro's made by shimano so it will go better with your reel.


Not sure if tongue in cheek. :?

Rod is daiwa, so the reel won't fit properly anyway... ;-)

Agree with go a bit heavier on the braid so you can tie on a heavier leader if you need to around snags. Love the 8lb SAS (use it on all my light spin reels) and seldom get a wind knot. Apparently the 6lb is "too thin" unless you are absolutely spot on with your knots (according to the bloke that makes the stuff!) where as the 8lb is a bit more forgiving, and still plenty thin enough.


----------



## hijacker (Oct 26, 2013)

spork said:


> ajbigfish said:
> 
> 
> > Power pro or platyapus platinum braid. Power pro's made by shimano so it will go better with your reel.
> ...


+1 4lb n less braid is preeetty wispy stuff n when ya fingers are wet n breeze blowing its can be challenging tryin to get hold of it to tie anything.
If you go with fireline exceed or crystal remember it takes a dozen or so good casts every time you go to get the stiffness out of it but after that it really fires out well


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm using 4lb braid (can't remember what brand) and 6lb fluoro leader. Have to take my reading glasses with me on yak coz they are both so fine its impossible to see them to tie knots without (yet another hassle with getting old  )


----------



## Lainy (Mar 29, 2013)

" Ohdragon wx4 ultra pe 2" 
The 4lb is 0.094mm, super strong, smooth and good for tying knots.
I also use the 6lb and it's the best braid I've ever used.
Not cheap though, $80ish for 150m but well worth it.
I've never had a wind knot or random breaks.


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

Lainy said:


> "
> Not cheap though, $80ish for 150m but well worth it.


That's rather expensive.


----------



## Lainy (Mar 29, 2013)

Yea but it's a premium quality line, I can't fault it.
I also use nitlon pe 4lb and I rate that, allot thinker than the ohdragon braid but great value when you buy it off the spool at tackle world.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

How much line to spool? As a general guide the Ci4 1000 or any 1000 size Shimano spool takes the 150 m of 4lb powerpro quite nicely. The 4lb powerpro is very forgiving and actual breaking strain is much higher. The diameter of this line and the length will help you determine how much line to spool in terms of the thinner diameter braids available.


----------

